# Female Bettas and Male Guppies?



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all,
I have a 15 gallon that formally housed female bettas. I was doing some maintenance on the tank and separated the girls into 2.5 gallon tanks individually. I bought some fancy male guppies (4) of them and put them in the tank that they were in originally. The tank is filtered, heated (79 degrees), and fully cycled (5 months) with live plants and hiding spots. The parameters were decent---except for the pH (7.6) was a bit high, but I brought it back down.Since I am trying to consolidate space (with 22 running fish tanks) I was wondering if I could put 3 of the girls back into the 15 gallon with the male guppies. I can't seem to get a concise answer. Please help! Thank you


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

It depends on how agressive your fish are and how many hiding places you have.I keep a few male guppies in my 38 gallon soroity and they seem to get along just fine but it always depends on the fish.If you really want to try it I would add them but watch them very closely for the first few days.


----------



## Kongbetta (Apr 16, 2013)

I have try it before ,Female betta is less aggressive . 
When added they will start flare ,but the fish will be ok after few day


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Ive done it before, the females didnt even care about the guppies. But it depends on how aggressive your girl is, some can be quite nasty


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have males guppies in its my sorority at the moment. It is a myth that they will confuse between species, and females are less aggressive then males anyways. IME it is a safe combination.


----------



## Mal72 (Jan 7, 2013)

There are four large clay pots and tall plants in the tank. I've also got a few loose leaves floating on the top--though the girls will have plenty of room to breath. The guppies have settled in nicely and today I think I am going to add at least one of the girls. I have a pretty pearl white one with blue eyes that is very mellow and I think she will be okay. 

I took the girls out originally because one of the fake plants actually had wire (that I didn't even know about) and it was started to rust! Yikes! Rust! I thought it was only a few decorations that contained rust, but apparently there are several. I took out those plants though, performed a 25% change with a gravel vaccuum, and replaced it with real plants.


----------

